# Small Soap Batch



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a recipe for a small, experimental type batch of soap - only 3-5 bars? I found one in an old 2008 post, but it calls for almond oil, which I have had no luck finding locally. Could I substitute any other type of oil?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Linda,

How many oz are those 3 - 5 bars?

You can use whatever you've been using, just do the math.

Let's say your bars are 5 oz/bar. You want 5 bars. So you're batch is 25 oz of oils. For the recipe you are using, take each fat/oil's weight and divide that by the total weight of the oils. That will be your multiplier. You would then multiply that number x 25 oz.

Take the walmart recipe. As written, lard = 64 oz, coconut = 31.5 oz, and sunflower oil = 16.5 oz. Total = 112 oz. 64/112 = .5714. .5714 x 25 = 14.285. 31.5/112 = .2813. .2813 x 25 = 7.0325. 16.5/112 = .1473. .1473 x 25 = 3.6825. There's your batch.

You can do this with any recipe and recalculate. Also, I think soapcalc will recalculate the quantities if you change your total amount of oils. Or on thesage, if you use % of oils, then change your batch size.

Hope that helps.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, thanks Cindy for doing the math for me. I hadn't even thought about thesage or soapcalc doing the quantities if I changed the oils. Glad you're here!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am bumping this topic.

Should you include your liquid and lye. Won't that add volume? as well as oz in the finished product. I am considering creating a large batch for the soaps I often run out of. I would like to make a batch that is 320 oz of oil 91.5 GM and 45.7 lye.

Do you include the milk and lye in when determining the size of a mold?

PS I am using this site to help me determine the size of my new mold.

http://soapersmarket.com/info_pages.php?pages_id=23


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

We did not add the lye in but did include the milk when calculating our molds.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I do find I have to add in oils, milk and lye to be accurate. On thesage, you can enter any recipe and then at the bottom, resize it to whatever size you want. Use water to get an estimate of what your molds will hold and then make your total batch that many ounces.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I want to build a mold to match my double batch. I would like to use the oz above. Can I use the caculator above to do this?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the calculator would work for that. I use it all the time for every new mold I use. If a mistake is made, it's because I calculated something wrong...like when I forgot to add in my lye and milk.


----------

